# princess auto



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

not sure if u guys or gals are aware of a store out here called princess auto always have lots of sales on all kinds of stuff . great for diy selfers .not just auto stuff , lots of farm stuff.http://www.princessauto.com/home. also noticed that they are selling a 55 lb bag of sandblasting sand do some of u use this for tanks it is selling for 12.99 just a thought this store i think is b etter than home depot or canadian tire for making things 
thanks 
tom


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Thier return policy is epic stellar. Basically it's open till you're satisfied with the item. If you're not happy with the item return it. Obviously within reason ie 90 days or 6months of that type tho I've heard from people working there people returned items after 5-10yrs.  

The tools are nicely priced there and it is a DIY heaven in there. Heck pretty much almost everything to need to build a mecha is in there. 

Check out the surplus kit as well. Not bad on some things for modifications.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

PRINCESS A is d best store haha.. my fathers favorite too he's the one who told me about this lol.. but yah prices is good and lots of stuff


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

We got one in Whitby...they also sell lots of different tubing for our fishy needs


----------

